# Non TiVo support



## webzonline (Jan 7, 2007)

I've had several TiVos and the forums here have been a great help. Regrettably, I'm using AT&T U-verse and the TiVos aren't supported with that system, as it's broadband based entertainment.

I am wondering if anyone here has experience with the Cisco IPN430MC DVR or knows of forums that could help me.

I want to be able to download the content off the DVR, but I am having difficulties in accessing the DVR. Another forum suggested a linux based machine to access it but didn't go into any details.

Any ideas?

V/R

Rob


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

What model Tivo are you using? also, is it a new box, subscribed to Tivo Service?

With the little information you provided, its hard to determine a proper solution.


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

webzonline said:


> I've had several TiVos and the forums here have been a great help. Regrettably, I'm using AT&T U-verse and the TiVos aren't supported with that system, as it's broadband based entertainment.
> 
> I am wondering if anyone here has experience with the Cisco IPN430MC DVR or knows of forums that could help me.
> 
> ...


According to this

http://askville.amazon.com/transfer...ware-needed/AnswerViewer.do?requestId=9729531

it wouldn't do you any good because the shows are still encrypted.

Apparently SciAtlanta designed this box so that it could share shows with other set top boxes like itself on the same account, providing your "cable" company wants to let you, but letting you watch on your computer was not a feature they intended to include.


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

Simply that is not a TiVo. If you want to hack to extract recordings, you need to seek help elsewhere. You probably won't find direction to that help here.

Otherwise you need the tools/resources your provider offers, or to use the analog hole to copy recordings/stream to your PC.


----------

